# OMG!! The clock is ticking.... 2014



## Haunted Spider

Well it's that time of year again, the faint smell of smoke machine residual is in the air, candy wrappers litter the ground, and pumpkins are smashed throughout the neighborhood. 

One must start to think about where the heck they are going to put all the new stuff they bought and..... you are freaking out because there are only 364 days left until Halloween!!

Happy Day after Halloween everyone. Let the planning begin.:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Don't forget the day after sales either.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Haunted Spider, I'm not going to think about next year until my feet stop hurting from this year:jol:


----------



## Haunted Spider

agreed Roxy. I was on my feet for 10 hours straight yesterday getting ready and what not. So much fun, yet so much to do now to put it all way.


----------



## niblique71

Gee whiz.......The fog hasn't even cleared yet!! Ya'll are Gluttons for punishment LOL. 

Halloween isn't quite over yet for us. Our big Party/open house is tomorrow (Saturday) night. I was really hoping for a relaxed day since everything was totally set up and working last night. NOT A CHANCE!!! The wind kicked up Worse than predicted this morning and then we had a huge down pour. Net result: All the weather proofing blew off then all of the electronics and power chords got soaked... and we also had some pretty bad wind damage elsewhere within the haunt... So much for finally getting to enjoy the holiday we so covet...Maybe Next year I can have ONE Day to relax and enjoy  Fixing things as I type


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Hehe...as I was watching things and giving out candy, I was already thinking of what I want for next year. A fence for one, and I really think I want some kind of animatronic of some sort.


----------



## Wispurs

Is it bad that I had all ready started my list for next year about a week ago ?


----------



## Shier Terror

I didn't do my haunt this year. I took a year off for various reasons, but it gave me a chance to visit some of my local home and pro haunts which really recharged my batteries and got me excited about next year.

I am completely redesigning my haunt from the ground up starting with the entry facade. I am starting work on that this weekend. Lots to do and so little time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In preparation for the 2014 display, we'll likely start with culling things we don't have a use for anymore or that don't fit our overall theme as we start storing things from this year.


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night

We are already planing 2014 and will begin building in the next month. So much to do and so little time...already!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Haunted Spider, I'm not going to think about next year until my feet stop hurting from this year:jol:


LOL, our last group hadn't hit the corner before I was jotting ideas onto a notebook. Can't stop, because then I'll start feeling pain and acknowledging it. I'm actually trying to get everything squared away so I can get out in the shop for a few hours tonight. I'm going to try to stay ahead of the power curve this year.


----------



## ATLfun

When I first saw this post a couple of days ago, I about fell out of my chair at work.  The pressure of the countdown does not hit me until my day dreaming ideas and the number of calendar days left reach a nexus of no return.

Though in 2014, my ideas are grander and the number of calendar days needed will also be grander. Hell or high water (and maybe both)- I will have a corn maze next year.



.


----------



## BugFreak

The planning has already began here for sure! My 8 year old daughter has already thought up a new prop for next year that is actually really good so I'll be building that one asap. It sure made a dad feel good knowing my daughter is just as excited as me about it now!


----------



## Headless

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Haunted Spider, I'm not going to think about next year until my feet stop hurting from this year:jol:


hahahaha that was my thought when I read this thread too Roxy. My feet and back are still reminding me the cost of this year!



BioHazardCustoms said:


> LOL, our last group hadn't hit the corner before I was jotting ideas onto a notebook. Can't stop, because then I'll start feeling pain and acknowledging it. I'm actually trying to get everything squared away so I can get out in the shop for a few hours tonight. I'm going to try to stay ahead of the power curve this year.


OK so I will admit - I was thinking and talking about 2014 before everyone had gone home from 2013.


----------



## Mattimus

ATLfun said:


> When I first saw this post a couple of days ago, I about fell out of chair at work.  The pressure of the countdown does not hit me until my day dreaming ideas and the number of calendar days left reach a nexus of no return.
> 
> Though in 2014, my ideas are grander and the number of calendar days needed will also be grander. Hell or high water (and maybe both)- I will have a corn maze next year.


For budget reasons I have been thinking of 2014 for the past month. I know what I want but I am going to use the rest of the calendar year to get it. Flaming zombie corpse pile 2014!


----------



## ATLfun

Headless said:


> OK so I will admit - I was thinking and talking about 2014 before everyone had gone home from 2013.


I understand you completely. Yesterday, I was on craigslist trying to source out corn stalks and wheat straw bales for next year's corn maze. And I still have props that have yet to be put away.



Mattimus said:


> Flaming zombie corpse pile 2014!


That is certainly setting the bar high for next year! :jol:

.


----------



## Manon

My feet are still aching a bit, but the bulk of the pain is gone. My back hurts a bit from the teardown, but an ibuprofen will dull that considerably. 

I'm really happy with this year and I plan on expanding it for next year. I culled a lot of props this year - stuff that I'm just never going to use again. I gave most of it away and I'll give the rest of it out at our next make & take. 

I'm excited to start working on next year, but first I've got to get holiday shopping done. After that, it's on to Hallowe'en 2014!!!


----------



## Death's Door

The list for 2014 was already started by the things that didn't get fixed/completed before this Halloween that has just passed. I have a polar bear with a motor that wants desperately to be a werewolf. I also have to replace the tubing in the fog machine. I want to make a skull fountain too.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I am currently doing a feasibility study in my head of what I can and cannot pull off for next year. After doing the oversized Lego this year, I want to have an awesome display for the campground next year. I just have to figure out how to theme it. Minecraft, Zombies vs plants, Mario and Luigi, I have no clue. I probably need to start a thread on that and see what advice I get.


----------



## ATLfun

Just noticed that the Forum Countdown Clock has not been reset. We are one week closer to Halloween 2014. :zombie:


.


----------



## stick

I have been repairing some of the things that broke during the 2013 season. I figure I already have the stuff out I may as well fix it then pack it up. When that is done I will start thinking on new stuff.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Haunted Spider, I'm not going to think about next year until my feet stop hurting from this year:jol:


Yeah, what she said. LOL. After seeing Lauriebeast's videos, I'm getting ideas in my head, but I also know that I have to focus on the rest of this year before I start planning anything for next year!


----------



## deadSusan

Holy cow I just noticed you started the countdown! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Less than a year to go - crap!:googly:


----------



## Headless

^ LOL funny kid!


----------



## Darkwalker

Last night was the official beginning for me. I started work on my first EVER pneumatic prop. A Corpse in a Coffin that will thrash about when triggered. This is one of two pneumatics I want for this year. The other is just a little more complicated.


----------



## Manon

Hey EVERYONE!!!

*9 months from today!!!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

^and instead of birthing babies, we'll be birthing props and displays and ghoulish creatures


----------



## ArtistReflect

I was able to repair a prop, and add some detail to it. However, my second project - a ghost child - is stuck in limbo. I need to get outside to spray her and the temperature dipped again. I might have to wait until Spring to get it done now.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Two weeks ago I finished the simple but effective "baby in a jar" prop for 2014 and I'm currently working on two grave markers that will be topped off with an angel and a cherub respectively


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Weather is now starting to get nicer, I think it's time to start building more toe pincer coffins! Yeah....it's time!*_


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Troll Wizard

_*You know Haunti, when you put it into days, it doesn't seem that far away! Not as it does if you stated it in months. For some reason 7 months seem longer than 220 days, even though it's the same amount of time! *_


----------



## jdubbya

I have a lot of things I need to get started on but the weather has just been ruthless. More heavy wet snow today!:finger:
Can't wait to get out in the garage and start working on some stuff. I was at HD today and pricing lumber for wall panels. First decent day and i'm going to start building some that I need. Just can't get motivated to start anything with this weather.


----------



## T-rex

So do we, and we have a heavy snowfall warning for tonight.  I did get a good start on my costume last weekend, we need to get working in the garage soon!


----------



## melgibbs

No wonder if i see limp Dracula next year! lol


----------



## Bethene

we still have cold and snow also, so it will be a while until I get to work outside!


----------



## Hauntiholik

melgibbs said:


> No wonder if i see limp Dracula next year! lol


In the Philippines?


----------



## ATLfun

Our weather is just about full on spring time. I am still catching up on yard work and weeds. But, my mind is already churning out time lines for new projects.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:What Clock??? Ticking??? OMG! Are you kidding??


----------



## Bone Dancer

About time, snow is gone, temps are up enough to work in the shop. Time to get going on stuff. I already feel I'm behind.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Whoa!


----------



## ATLfun

Watching the Dead with Dave awards has really got me thinking about this year. I think I will actively start in June/July working on stuff. Maybe one project a month until Halloween. It does feel a lot closer once you can sense summer around the corner.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin::undecidekin:What are you guys talking about???


----------



## ATLfun

Now that we are closing in on 180 days it does feel much, much closer. I mean if you want to be done by October and you have 6 decent size projects to complete, that is about one every month until the Halloween season.

I cannot believe that I am putting pressure on myself already.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No pressure, no pressure, no pressure - really


----------



## Zurgh

No, *PRESSURE!* 








Tick-tock ticktock ticktock









I'm sitting here with a very grumpy YOU FROM THE FUTURE, and we wish to tell you to get on that project you were procrastinating about starting, NOW! Don't worry about the paradoxes, just GOGOGO!!!:googly:


----------



## deadSusan

Six months and so much to do. Many years ago I was much more organized and methodical. Now I have so many ideas and am a procrastinator! Aaack! How do I get the creative, can do part of my brain to evict the procastinator part of my brain?! 
Hopefully attending my first MnT will help! 
Let's keep each other pumped up people!
(I am mesmorized by Zurgh's clocks.......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa)


----------



## azscoob

2014 season??? I'm stressing about 2015 already


----------



## Headless

I'm trying to pluck up the courage to face cleaning out the shed!!!!! Never mind the prop building......


----------



## jdubbya

I started clearing out the garage and organizing a bit. Built two more pvc frames for zombie figures. Really debating the scale of the new haunt. We want to downsize but I have two possible layouts for the driveway haunt, the main difference being the number of wall panels required. Not sure I really want to build 18 new panels. I want to come to a decision soon so I can start on something. I figure if I start in earnest by the end of June I'll be in good shape, but I'll likely get a few of them knocked out before Memorial Day. The six months will go by all too quickly!!


----------



## Headless

I got brave and made a start. OMG it's become a dumping ground these past few months. Will be glad to have it tidy again.


----------



## ATLfun




----------



## dommyboy

Headless said:


> I got brave and made a start. OMG it's become a dumping ground these past few months. Will be glad to have it tidy again.


Yup, my attic is the same. I really have to start piecing my Halloween plans together, no prop construction started yet....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Already have a prop started, thanks to the motivational $20 prop contest


----------



## Hauntiholik

175 days


----------



## Regions Beyond

I am starting to get amped up for preparations, even though it's barely edging towards summer. Soon.....

Watching many youtube videos and such for ideas of other folks haunts, seeing what I've bought so far this year, and so on.


----------



## deadSusan

*TICK TOCK*
Must start the projects.....after I take care of the weeds that are growing because of the rain. (Darn rain.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

155 days left - how did that happen and where did the time go?!?


----------



## Bethene

I have a mess in the basement that I need to get working on,, something I need for the 20 dollar prop contest is buried some where in there!!!


----------



## Silent Howl

only 155 days, I have to finish my gryphon costume, make a fake armor out of foam , design a cloak, choose the costume for my sister...make the costume with her..and re-design my yard better than last year..


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Have not done a thing yet this year...sigh. Still waiting to get to the repairs from last year's harsh weather. Think I'll start a project or two in June though.


----------



## dommyboy

RoxyBlue said:


> 155 days left - how did that happen and where did the time go?!?


agreed. i am WAY behind this year...not good...


----------



## Kevins411

So behind so this year and also for next as well.. I want to have the project screens done in the next two days and well and the first of three talking skulls.. eeeks we'll see how far I get.. LOL


----------



## deadSusan

The clock continues to tick! Ack!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yep, need to get my butt in gear. Found my little Threstal torn up and i have a static prop to get started on. Tick tock goes the clock!


----------



## matrixmom

Im getting worried. Have alot of stuff to do, its thundering outside, I have to paint, so it has to be done outside. My top of my cannon popped off for my pirates theme, and its 90% humidity outside. My garage is so full its barely walkable right now. I just have to calm down and stop rambling....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Okay, this is the weekend I start at least repairing my props...maybe even get a start on something new!


----------



## jdubbya

Somehow, the 4th of July has to pass before I get in the mood to do much. Yesterday I went to the garage and worked on a pvc armature for a new zombie figure. I have the mask and hands so may try to finish this figure up in the next few days and then work on a few others for our zombie hoarde. Really excited that lewlew is coming over Saturday to help me map out our haunt. I'll need to start making some additional wall panels soon. There might be a jdubbya/lewlew haunt in the offing which for me would be awesome! I'd love to have his experience and enthusiasm as part of our haunt this year! I plan to bribe him with beer and snacks!


----------



## N2thenightmare

I am doing a small display this year, but I am in the planning stages for an epic haunt next year here in the Orlando area.


----------



## MrGrimm

Well it's happened folks. Last night I had my annual nightmare.

In it, I am always realizing that it's suddenly Halloween night and that I haven't put anything up yet! I am always racing home through some ridiculous obstacle - traffic, chased by a pack of wild dogs or lost in a foggy forest with giggling children - and I am trying to beat the clock and get home to at least setup something for the ToTs!

So, yeah, last night was the night and that means it's time to start building. I have about 108 days left. Let's get haunting!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Well I'm excited and looking at decorations all through out this summer. Every year I usually buy horror movies so I can watch them on Halloween and I have those all lined up, there's actually a few horror movies that I don't own and I need to buy them!  Boy am I getting excited. Plan on buying a few decorations this year inside the stores but I don't have that much luck at Wal-Mart mainly cause I used to work there and I forbid myself to buy anything from there after I got fired. Oh well, I don't think that mainly matter. This year I plan on buying a prop from a site online or from someone on here. Looking for a tombstone cause I don't have the supplies or money to make one. That's the prop I'm looking for this year.


----------



## Manon

100 days! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights

It's going to be a busy year this year....working extra hours so I can upgrade the Skeleton Wedding. I've already go the skellies picked out, I just need to scrape up the money.


----------



## drevilstein

*99 more days! or is it 98?*










Looks like I should have posted this yesterday, but I forgot. I finally get to use my countdown calendar I bought from Oriental Trading this winter. Yay!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice sign!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## heresjohnny

It seems Like Halloween was just here. I must be getting old.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ahhhh, I still have not repaired my prop damage from last year...no new props and it'll still be down to the wire! So many plans, so little time left.

Next weekend for sure...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have an idea for a new tombstone......if I can get motivated enough:jol:


----------



## jdubbya

lewlew and I start the official haunt build next weekend! Assembling 25 wall panels for the maze! Finally going to see some progress and I know the motivation will keep coming!


----------



## ATLfun

jdubbya said:


> lewlew and I start the official haunt build next weekend! Assembling 25 wall panels for the maze! Finally going to see some progress and I know the motivation will keep coming!


So out with the corn maze, and in with an elaborate maze. Very nice.


----------



## jdubbya

ATLfun said:


> So out with the corn maze, and in with an elaborate maze. Very nice.


The corn maze rocked! Loved doing that. The theme this year involves a more substantial structure so we're building walls! Heaven help us!


----------



## Spooky1

Finally getting started on a tombstone, still need to get going on a creature I've been planning.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## tjc67

Gathering supplies, looking at new ideas for this year. Anyone else sometimes get surprised by how warm it is outside after spending time on Halloween planning? I'll be doing some research or something and go outside expecting it to be October cool only to remember it's August.


----------



## Hell'sJanitor

Haha I love the countdown on this forum below the top banner.


----------



## Hauntiholik

70 days


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

I've spent most of July and all of August so far building new props. My kitchen and back porch looks like a work shop. My wife gets so pissed......but she bears it. I'm finishing up 2 current builds and then I'll probably take all of September off.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin

First day of Autumn is 4 weeks away!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## The-Hog-Flu

31 days till the haunt gets put up.....


----------



## S L A M

Alright. I've seen this thread pop up for the last several months and I have refused to except it. Today. I am acknowledging that time IS RUNNING OUT AND IM FREAKIN OUT MAN!!!!


----------



## Manon

Time is totally running out and I haven't started my fence yet because I'm still soldering my lighting!! Those are my two big projects this year and man, I am chasing the clock.


----------



## MR David Person

Wow its already September I need to get a move on, time really is running out.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Tombstone almost done.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

...well, I should have all prop repairs completed in the next week or so. Hopefully that will leave me time to crank something new out for this year. Either way, I'm just happy to be working on Halloween stuff...better late than never!


----------



## DocK

...I need to start working on my signpost again... 
I've already made the stand, now I just need to paint it, age it and add some decorations...
and of course I need some cool locations to go on there (suggestions anyone?)

... I'm filling up my witch bottles as we come along stuff to put in there...
The labels are made, just need to find time to print them out at the right sizes, age them and put them on the bottles...


----------



## TerrorGate

Even though I only "work" at my job for about 25-30 hours a month, I told my boss this morning that I would have to start cutting back my hours, because I was going to need more time for my more important endeavors. I need to spend some time figuring out how to use that new giant-sized lighted skull I just got at Walgreens.....


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Whew...old Sawtooth will be fully repaired by the end of the weekend, faux wood columns have been touched up and reinforced with a wood-glue coating where they were damaged by corn stalks that snapped and fell on them last year. Now all that is left is to re-waterproof my imp and just maybe time enough for a ghost or two...now let's all wish for no high winds this year! :jol:

First time in years I can say it actually feels good to just be able to enjoy the coming fall and not worry about any new props...for this year anyway!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tombstone is done - pictures to take tomorrow.


----------



## DocK

So I painted my signpost over the weekend... Looking old enough  
Now just to add some decorations and some text...
Here's a sneak peek:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Adam I

Well I guess it time to get started. It's a good thing i'll be off two week in October


----------



## steve brooks

Spent the last 3 weeks building a life size modular maze for work now just need to decide how to haunt it for Halloween.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hairazor

Aaaaahhhhhh!!


----------



## Manon

Holy ****, holy ****, holy ****. I am not ready.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we there yet?:googly:


----------



## Manon

5 weeks from today!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## tjc67

Just started seeing Halloween themed commercials on tv today.


----------



## Sirius

I can't believe it. Not even October, and all the major work for the haunt on the hilltop is done. Just some light decorating and spook preparation to go!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

I finished my last prop today. Probably set up next weekend. I'll have 3 more new editions but I can't post them until the display is set up.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Took everthing out of the sheds to take an inventory of what was needed for repairs, new bulbs and such. Took checklist to Walmart and Lowes and picked up what was needed. Tomorrow I'll mow the lawn, and put it up over the next 2-3 days. 
I was thinking about waiting a couple of weeks to cut down on the risk of vandals....but I can't resist.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

^Now that's creepy


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## deadSusan

Twenty whole days! Still plenty of time.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to start hauling props out of the crawlspace to see what needs fixing. We also need to test the fogger and projector to make sure they're in working order.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Dark Angel 27

yikes! i still have tombstones to finish. Thestral needs plastic surgery and fogger needs testing!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Manon

This is the latest I have EVER been in setting up! I have always set up the first or second weekend of October, but holy moly, it's been a hell of a year! Between making a project that is really huge and a bunch of non-Hallowe'en related drama, I can't believe how behind I am!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Adam I

10 days and two more props to finish! 
Tic Tic Tic
Oh No


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik

Single digits now!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Damn noreaster blew through last night...and is just winding down, bring heavy winds and rain. So far, 5 props have been damaged plus all of the webbing. I fixed most of them but now my swaying zombie and cauldron creep are going to have to be static props. When the wind took them, the linkages were damaged. Hopefully I can fix them in time for next Friday. Gotta love New England weather.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Turbophanx




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Dark Angel 27

EEEPPPPPP! I've still got so much to do!!!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## kauldron

We had our trick or treat last night. The weather was absolutely great. A lot of ToTs with great costumes. Everyone had a great time. We got a lot of compliments on our display.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

...and we're still painting some tombstones. ARRGGHHHH!:jol:


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

RoxyBlue said:


> ...and we're still painting some tombstones. ARRGGHHHH!:jol:


Uhhhgggg.....tombstones. The most boring job in prop building. I need to pump out more this off season. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Happy Halloween everyone!

May your foggers work all night, the flood lamps stay lit and the screams be plentiful till end of night!*


----------

